
Ask HN: Can I keep using the MIT-licensed version of Handontable for my SaaS? - aparsons
In 2017, I made a very niche data-analysis side project with an excel-like UI powered by Handsontable (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;handsontable&#x2F;handsontable) which was MIT licensed at the time. A friend in consulting suggested I turn it into a subscription business and I made a modest income from in starting later that year. I had issues with mental health, so I took a lot of time away from tech, and had the friend answer support emails for about a year. During this time, revenue grew modestly but I no longer actively maintained or marketed it.<p>I recently returned to work &#x2F; computer related activity and found out that Handontable went from an MIT license to one that requires payment for SAAS use. There&#x27;s actually a HN thread here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=19488642 .<p>AFAIK, I haven&#x27;t even run npm update since early 2019 or late 2018. If I continue using the code as is, do I still require a subscription as per the new license? I don&#x27;t actively plan on maintaining the business unless something breaks (it is a very simple product and paying hosting fees is about as far as my daily involvement goes).<p>Thank you in advance for you advice - I am really curious on how to resolve this.
======
brudgers
The answer you want is "Yes, of course," of course. That's why "AFAIK"
prefaces something that would be answered by an audit. But audits aside, the
internet isn't a lawyer. Pay one if it's important. If it isn't important,
then it isn't important.

In practical terms, a business that can't afford necessary legal advice isn't
really viable as an ongoing concern. Good luck.

------
core-questions
IANAL, but my understanding is that you can generally keep using the previous
version under MIT and any version that was still released under MIT; you just
can't update past that to the non-MIT versions without falling into the new
SaaS clause.

That said, you should find out how much the payment is and see if you can just
pay it; maybe you can negotiate a good deal with the author. They've gotta eat
too, right?

